# Babies For Adoption In Orange County CA



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

One of our rats gave birth to an unexpected litter over the weekend and we desperately need to find homes because we can't keep these babies. We're moving away in May so we're in a bit of a time crunch. 

Is anyone in SoCal interested in some fancy rat babies?

Any help is greatly appreciated. 

They were born either March 24-25, 2012.


----------



## likeaboss (Jun 10, 2012)

Still looking?


----------



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

likeaboss said:


> Still looking?


We have 2 males left that need a home.


----------

